

Jsdom 4.0 – JavaScript standards-compliant DOM for io.js - rayshan
https://github.com/tmpvar/jsdom/blob/master/Changelog.md#400

======
ericclemmons
> Note that as of this release, jsdom no longer works with Node.js™, and
> instead requires io.js. You are still welcome to install a release in the
> 3.x series if you are stuck on legacy technology like Node.js™.

Ouch.

I'm glad there was a semver update, but I imagine projects with more than a
few dependencies will start feeling the effects of this fragmentation soon...

~~~
Drakim
I wonder if some sort of compatibility shim library will eventually pop up for
Node.js to combat this issue.

~~~
pornel
Why bother with a compatibility shim for legacy versions of V8 instead of just
updating to stable V8?

